# Papa.Smurf gets a year older!



## Angmaar

Happy birthday/smurfday!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Happy birthday Smurfster!


----------



## ErBall

happy birfday


----------



## Marin

Time for a present.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Happy burfday!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Happy birthday my friend! It's been a long time since I've played with you. In fact, it's been a while since I've played with the original OCN TF2 team at all. Hopefully we can work out something even with my busy schedule.


----------



## PeaYce

Happy Burfday Smurfffy


----------



## aksthem1

Happy birthday to the Smurf.


----------



## felipeanon

Happy Bday Smurf


----------



## litho

Happy bday my man. Now that you're 18 time to hit the strip clubs


----------



## Drift0r

Happy Birthday Papa Smurf!


----------



## stellarhopper

Happy Birthday!
Now get on TF2


----------



## jemping

Happy Birthday, Smurf.
Have a blast !!


----------



## dskina

Happy berfday!


----------



## soth7676

Happy birthday pappa smurf...I hope smurfette can make it a memorable one...


----------



## Papa.Smurf

HAHAHA, thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Sin100

lol, happy B'day!


----------



## ACM

Happy B'day.

Dancing with Smurfs anyone?


----------

